# English sparrow rifle...what is it?



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Bought 15+ yrs ago at Cabelas for below $100. Atrocious non-adjustable trigger pull at 88+ oz. No markings except for serial #.
Extremely accurate...2 shots on target are at 20 yds standing with back-door support.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

A couple of hints.... .177 cal break barrel and foreign.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm guessing that you have a GAMO! lol

wait, you said that it was accurate...

Actually it kind of looks like an RWS 34


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You win the cigar blow. :beer: It's a 34. 
With the steel trigger, heavy pull and no markings, I'm thinking it's an early version of their current youth model.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I should add that there's no safety either. Although the trigger breaks clean, no doubt that's the reason it's so heavy


----------

